# تآكل القطب الموجب في خلية التحليل الكهربي للماء



## محمد الصديق أحمد (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لماذا يتآكل القطب الموجب في خلية التحليل الكهربي؟
وهل يمكننا منع تآكله!
وما المعدن المناسب لهذه العمليه وحتي لو كان قليل التآكل ويدوم لفتره طويله؟
وأين أجد الإستانليس إستيل إذا كان مناسبآ؟
وأتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## anisse (28 أكتوبر 2010)

المعروف ان ذرات الاكسجين هى التى تتجمع عند القطب الموجب اذا من الطبيعي جدا تاكسد المعدن عند هذا القطب مع العلم ان تاكسد اى معدن في الطبيعة سببه غاز الاكسجين اذا عليك بالتنضيف الدوري وتغيير المعدن المستعمل


----------



## الباتل1 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*منقول للفأدة*


منقول للفأدة
* قد شرحنا فى الدرس الاول مقدمة عن وقود الماء ومعجزة الله سبحانه وتعالى وأياته *

* فهو المادة الوحيدة اللتى يمكن تحويلها الى وقود لكل شئ من السيارات والطائرات والسفن *
* والمعجزة ان الماء بعد تحويله الى وقود وحرقه يعود ليصير ماء مرة اخرى باذن الله تعالى *

* وشرحنا انه يمكن عمل دورة مغلقة لهذا الوقود =*
* بمعنى انه يمكن استخدام مثلا 5 لتر ماء كوقود الى الابد وذالك عن طريق تبريد بخار الماء من عادم المحرك ليصير ماء ويتم اعادة ضخه الى وعاء او خلية التحليل للماء *
* وبهذا الاسلوب يعاد استخدامه ملايين المرات ولا ينفذ ابدا *

* وربما السر ان الله سبحانه وتعالى جعل الماء اساس الحياة فخلق من الماء كل شء حى *

* وعليه فان قمت بنزع الماء من الكائنات الحية لماتت على الفور فحتى تستمر الحياة جعل ى الماء تلك القدرة العجيبة *
* وجعل فى الماء قدرة غريبة جدا على امتصاص الحرارة فالماء له اعلى معدل لامتصاص الحرارة ولذالك يستخدم فى اطفاء الحرائق وتبريد المفاعلات النووية *

* والان *

* ان شاء الله تعالى سيتم شرح كيف يمكن استخدام الماء كوقود بديل للبنزين او وقود مساعد لمشتقات البترول على الحد من تلوث البيئة *
* وذالك بعد تحليل الماء الى عنصريه غاز الاكسجين وغاز الهيدروجين *

* فى محركات الاحتراق الداخلى *

* و فى الدرس القادم باذن الله تعالى سيتم شرح تكنولوجيا تحويل وقود الماء الى كهرباء وما يسمى بخلايا الوقود = ولكنها للاسف فاشلة بسبب الغلاء الشديد جدا لاسعارها مثل منظومة االواح الطاقة الشمسية *

* ولالك سبنداء فى شرح ارخص الطرق للحصول على وقود الماء*

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


* تحويل الماء الى وقود يحتاج الى عدة اشياء *
* 1= وعاء التحليل ولابد ان يكون وعاء محكم لا يسمح بخروج الغاز الا من خراطيم الامداد للغاز*

* 2= الواح = اقطاب تحليل الماء ومواصفاتها *

* 3= المصدر الكهربي لتحليل الماء *

* 4= بعض الاحتياطات والامور الامنية اللازمة *

* 5= سائل التحليل =و مايسمي بالاكترولود ومواصفاته *

* ===============================*

* 1- وعاء تحليل الماء *
* يمكن استخدام اوعية مختلفة ولكن افضلها ما يتم صناعته من الحديد المجلفن الغير قابل للصداء او الاستانلس استيل *

* حجم الوعاء يختلف حسب سعة المحرك اللترية *
* فمثلا سيارة صغيرة اقل من 1000 CC يكون حجم الوعاء 20 عرض 25 ارتفاع و 30 طول *

* فيكون حجمه اكبر قليلا من حجم بطارية السيارة *

* يحتوى من الداخل على لوحين للتحليل الاثود والانود *
* المسافة بينهم لابد ان كون كبيرة حتى لايسخن الماء اى درجة الغليان ويخرج فى صورة بخار للماء*
* و يحتوى من الداخل على عوزل تمع تلامس تلك الالواح بجم الوعاء المعدنى ويمكن استخدام الواح من مادة الاكريلك او التفلو الذى يتحمل الحرارة*

* معدن الوعاء لابد ان يكون بسمك 3 مم = ثلاث مليمترات ووجود غطاء مثبت بمسامير = براغى قوية *
* ليتحمل ضغط الغاز بداخلة *

* وكذالك ان حدث انفجار به مما يسمي الفاير باك او الفلاش باك *


* 2- الواح التحليل*

* يستخدم انواع عديدة *

* فبدياة من الواح الجرافيت الكربونية *
* الى الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 الغير قابل للصداء *
* الى الواح التيتانيوم وهى من افضل المعادن لتحليل الماء ولكنها غالية *

* عادة تكون مساحة الوح التحليل 15 فى 20 سنتيمتر لكل لوح*

* ويمكن وضع الواح محايدة كفواصل ولكن لا افضلها *

* فالافضل وضع شبكة من الاستانلس استيل بالمنتصف بين اللوحين لمنع حدوث موجات كهربية بين الكاثود والانود تؤدى الى غليان الماء *

* مسامير وبراغى توصيل الكهرباء لابد ان تكون من الاستانلس استيل وتربط باحكام ويفضل لحامها بالالواح ان امكن ذالك*

* وتمرر البراغى من الوعاء من خلال فواصل وعوازل من مادة التفلو *

* وفى الخارج يمكن تبيت الاسلاك او كابلات الكهرباء لها *

* 3- المصدر الكهربي *
* فى السيارات هو البطارية ودينمو السيارة وعند دوران المحرك يستمر الدينمو فى اعطاء الكهرباء اللازمة لذالك وبتلك الطريقة لاتفرغ بطارية السيارة ابدا *

* وهنا يجب معرفة خرج الكهربي للدينمو فلا يجب ان يقل عن 200 امبير عند الاستخدام الكامل لوقود الماء = بدون بنزين *

* وهنا يمكن تركيب اكثر من دينمو على السيارة مع بطارية اضافية *

* فى غيرها يمكن استخدام الواح الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح لنحصل على كم كبير جدا من الغاز يمكن تخزينه او بيعه او استخدامه عند الحاجة له *

* وكذلك يمكن تطوير ما تسمى بدائرة التحليل الكهربي للمخترع الامريكي استانلى ماير للحصول على فولت اعلى من 12 فولت ويكوت متقطع به رنين *

* افضل التجاب كات حول 48 فولت الى 60 فولت كهربي وعنا لن تحاج الة دينمو ضافى للسيارة مثلا *
* فقوة الرنين والفولت العالى تسرع من تحليل الماء *


* 4- اهم الاشياء واخطرها *

* مسئلة الامن والامان*

* لذالك يجب عمل تلك التجارب من مختصين او تحت اشراف مختصين مثل اساتذة الجامعة او المهندسين والفنيين المختصين *

* لابد من لبس نظارة واقية من الاحماض وقفازات واقية والتجربة فى المعامل والورش المخصة لها *

* 5- سائل التحليل *

* ابسط الانواع هو خميرة الخبز او مايسمى البيك بودر ولكنها تسبب مشاكل وكمية الغاز الناتجة منها قليلة وتحترق وتسود الواح التحليل منها *

* الثانى وهو لاهو *

* هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم فو مادة قلوية وحارقة للجلد فلابد من الحذر عند العامل بها وتستخدم تجاريا فى الكثير من الصناعات وتسمى البوتاسا الكاوية *

* ومادة البوتسيوم خفيفة وسريعه عند الانتقال بين اواح التحليل مما ئودى الى غاز اكثر *

* تركيزها يصل الى 25 % والباقى ماء *

* مادة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وتستخدم فى صناعة الصابون *
* وعى مادة حارقة *


* كسابقتها*

* وهناك الكثير من الاحماض العضوية والكحولية ولاداعى لذكرها الان *



* =======================================*
*




*


* عند تحليل اماء فان تركيز الماء سيقل ويزداد تركيز المحلول القلوى المسمى الالترولد *

* وهنا يجب الحفاظ على مستوى ثابت للماء عن طريق تركيب مضخة ماء صغيرة كتلك اللتى تستخدم فى ماسحات زجاج السيارة *
* وخزان به ماء 5لترا مثلا *

* حيث ان مع زيادة التركيز سيزداد معدل استهلاك الكهرباء عن المطلوب وبالتالى سخونة الماء *

* ==========================================*


* تل الطريقة نحصل منها على وقود الماء *

* هو اقوى وقود على وجه الارض وتم استخدامه فى مركبات وصواريخ الفضاء لانه لا يوجد اكسجين هناك *

* نظرا لقوة وقود الماء الخارقة والغير عادية *

* نجد انه عند استخدامة كوقود للسيارات او مولدات الكهرباء *

* يجب عمل احتياطات له ومن اهمها انه يتم منع دخول الواء الجوى الى المحر *

* فيتم الغاء ما يسمي الكربراتير واستبداله بصمام لدخول ها الغاز *

* هنا ستجد اعجب العجائب وتكتشف تلك القوة الخارة اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فى الماء *

* فالقليل جدا من وقود الماء = غاز الاكسجين المختلط بغاز الهيدروجين = يكفى لتشغيل مكين السيارة وتسارعها *

* وساجد ان المكينه =المحرك لن يسخن ابدا مع العلم بان درجة احتراق البزي بالحرك 1000 درجة *
* ودرجة احتراق وقود الماء 4000 درجة مئوية *

* السبب *
* ان كمية البنزين تصل الى اكثر من 30 ضعف لكمية وقد الماء *

* بالاضافة الى ان حق البنزين بطئ ويحتاج الى زمن اطول == ويمكن سؤال مهندسين مكيكا السيارات عن ذالك *

* ولهذا السبب يتم تقديم زمن اشتعال الشرارة فى السلندرات قبل وصول المكبس = البسم الى اعلى نقطة كبس له بالمحرك او ما تسمى النقطة الميته اللتى يبداء البستم فى النزول لاسفل *

* وحتى نحصل على اكبر قدرة كبس = انضغاط للغاز على سطح المكبس *

* اما فى وقود الماء فقوتة الخارقة من انه وقود انفجارى وليس مثل البترول اشتعالى *

* وهذا يعنى ان زمن اشتعاله = صفر و هنا لابد من عمل يأخير للشرارة الصادرة الى شمعات الاحتراق حتى يكون لمكب فى النقطة الميته بالمحرك وعادتا تكون من 7 الى 15 درجة تاخير يعلمها مكانيكى السيارات والمهندسين جيدا *

* ولهذا السبب فنحتاج الى كمية غاز قليلة جدا للمحرك *
* وكذالك فان دخول الغاز بكميات قليلة الى المحرك يخفف من الحمل عليه فلا يحتاج الى نفس القوة اللتى يتم فقدها عند استخدام الهواء الجوى الذى به 78 % نيتروجين يدخل الى لمحرك ولا فائده منه سوى حمل زائد على المحرك*

* ومن اسباب عدم سخونه المحرك ان زمن انفطار وقود الماء = صفر ثم يتحول الى بخار ماء يعملا عى امتصاص تلك الحرارة السابقة ويعمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل *

* فلايوجد وقود فى السموات والارض له تلك الخاصية سوى الماء وحده فسبحان الله احسن الخالقين *

* وسنجد ان غازات العادم فى محركات البنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعي تصل الى 800 درجة مئوية *
* اما مقارنتها بوقود الماء فتصل الى 200 درجة مئوية لانه بخار للماء ومن خواصه امتصاص الحرارة *
بعد اذن الادار هذا الدرس الاول 
ومن اراد المتابعة هذا الرابط نقلي ليس دعاية للموقع ولاكن لتعم الفائدة الجميع:
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/showthread.php/-40257.html
والسلام
​


----------



## د حسين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصحيح بسيط*



anisse قال:


> المعروف ان ذرات الاكسجين هى التى تتجمع عند القطب الموجب اذا من الطبيعي جدا تاكسد المعدن عند هذا القطب مع العلم ان تاكسد اى معدن في الطبيعة سببه غاز الاكسجين اذا عليك بالتنضيف الدوري وتغيير المعدن المستعمل


هذا الكلام صحيح نسبيا والأصح ان الأوكسجين الناتج عند القطب الموجب يسمى الأوكسجين الوليد على شكل o وليس o2 الأكسجين الجوي العادي.
حيث ان الأوكسجين الوليد ( الطازج قبل الاندماج ) يكون ذو قدرة فائقة جدا على الأكسدة. 
والعلاج استخدام معادن مقاومة جدا للتأكسد مثل الذهب أو معادن مطلية بالذهب لسبب غلاء ثمنه .. أو البلاتين او التيتانيوم والتنغستين .. وأفضلها هو الذهب الخالص ..كما يمكن استعمال الفحم ( الغرافيت )..
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (30 أكتوبر 2010)

او يمكن استخدام مادة استيلنس ستيل 316 ، فهي ماده مقاومة للصدا لفترة طويله


----------



## hala781 (7 يناير 2011)

شرح وافي ورائع ..الف شكر
لكن ..ماهو سائل التحليل الكهربي المناسب ليستخدم لتأين الماء في أجهزة تأين ماء الشرب
water ionizer
أرجو سرعة الافادة وشكرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (5 مايو 2013)

موضوع شيق جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود المبذول


----------

